# Powered (Active) PA Speakers



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

Has anyone here done any serious research on the latest powered portable PA stuff? I'm thinking about upgrading from my older passive rig. I want to stick with 2 subs and 2 mid/hi cabs for the front-end, but I want them to have built-in power and be as small and light as possible while still providing good sound for small to med clubs and halls. 

I know the EV stuff is good, and the new JBL PRX line looks great but expensive. Mackie? What about Peavey or Behringer... really cheap but are they any good? I haven't yet done any listening tests on any of these, just wondering if anyone has any advice.

Thanks


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Everyone I talk to gives thumbs up for the Mackie SRM450. They sound great to my ear.

I am thinking of buying 4 of the Behringer 12" powered speaker for monitors. I don't like buying cheap, but budget is limited and I have some nice sized gigs this summer...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Yorkville has some great powered systems.

I use passive mids and higs but active subs.

Works quite nicely.


----------



## MXDAD (Sep 25, 2006)

Can’t speak for the Mackie’s but most of the peaveys are good especially anything with a scorpion in it. The voice coils are huge (tougher to blow). The black widows like in mine are fine as well.
I have two friends with behringer stuff (Amps a small desk and speakers). One has nothing but trouble and swears he will never buy it again the other laughs at us spending more on higher priced mainstream gear as his has lasted over a year...
I’ll be happy if I get 5 years out of my peaveys… That’s 5 years on top of the 15 years of use I already have out of them… oh and I bought them used!

However mine are all passive.


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

*EV SxA Series*

Thanks for your replies. I found a great deal on a lightly used set of EVs so I grabbed them:

2 of these SxA250 15"/horn boxes:









and 2 of these SxA180 18" subs:









Next I'll be on the lookout for new(er) mixer, eq and comp.

BTW, once all this new stuff is gig-tested I'll have some older gear for sale. If any Calgary area bands are looking, let me know.


----------

